
Send all of your garbage to Sweden, please  - saurabhpalan
http://dvice.com/archives/2012/10/send-all-of-you.php
======
charleshaanel
"Let this be a lesson to you, American voters: when you live in a highly
developed ultra modern welfare state like Sweden, with excellent healthcare
and many other public benefits, the system is secretly so unstable and broken
that the entire country is desperately trying to import trash."

Utter inanity laced with superfluous balderdash...

This article reeks of an ill-informed (probably way right of center) American
who has never set foot on Swedish soil. Instead of an intelligent discourse
around how the Swedes are more efficient with processing trash, or how
technology has been developed to make refuse processing more productive, the
writer says something like

"Clearly, the takeaway for the rest of the world should be this: recycling
leads to an energy crisis, socialism means that there will be no more heat or
electricity ever, and Sweden is a weird, weird place."

Huh? Really? While I was in grad school in Sweden (the Royal Institute of
Technology, KTH), as an American, I was struck by how much Swedes value
preservation of the environment. Even at the university level, you can see how
many research dollars went into studying green technology and directly
applying environment-friendly best practices in society and industry.

